
Egyptian lesson: America an enemy of democracy - georgecmu
http://blogs.aljazeera.net/middle-east/2011/02/08/america-enemy-democracy
======
Cadsby
The United States government (distinct from the population) supports Democracy
and Freedom when those values align with our strategic interest. When they do
not, we stop supporting them.

Everyone outside the US has known this for decades. It's only considered a
controversial statement within the US.

[Edit] It should be noted that other states engage in the same amoral,
strategic behavior. The reason the United States receives the lion share of
the criticism is because as the leading Power (especially military power),
it's actions on the world stage are far more consequential than any other.

------
sudonim
Politics are tricky. Sometimes what's best for me is not best for you. I want
all people to be free people, but not at the expense of my right to be a free
person.

I imagine that America's position on Egypt like every other decision in
foreign affairs is made asking "Does this help or hurt our position in the
world?". Unfortunately many decisions have been made that help us in the short
term (supporting dictators we influence) in spite of the long term drawbacks
(we're supporting dictators).

Tricky stuff, and I wouldn't want to be the one putting my butt on the line to
state America's opinion on a global matter.

~~~
radu_floricica
Of course it is. But still, what we get out of this is a renewed awareness
that things are so. Sometimes, after decades of speeches, we forget that US
supported democracy because it was usually helped its political interest and
not the other way around.

Unfortunately from what I read it seems the ones to get the message least are
the ones who'd use it most: the ordinary American ballot caster.

------
cafard
How about: America a friend of the status quo.

'Why is it that the "international community" continues to do business with an
Egyptian regime which has killed its citizens, attacked journalists, trampled
on practically every single human right; and above all never contested a free
election?'

See: Russia, China, etc.

I expect that under Nasser and then under Sadat before he opted for peace with
Israel that the policies were generally more popular. But democratic?

~~~
pitiburi
America friend of the status quo?? Then why did USA actively overthrew almost
all the DEMOCRATIC governments in south and central america in the 70's?

And by the way, so so so many countries are waaaay more democratic than USA.

~~~
Zakharov
America is not a single person. Most if not all of those who made the
decisions in the 70s no longer have any power.

~~~
mahmud
Individuals might not, but the ideology remains.

------
zipdog
There's an argument that unpopular military rulers are beneficial to American
foreign interests. Essentially, they are more reliant on US military aid
(which boosts the Mil-Ind Complex) to ensure a continued hold on power. Any
ruler who was actually popular with their own people would be less pliable.

------
raganwald
_Dear Egypt and others in the Middle East, Latin America, China, Tibet, and so
on:_

 _Sorry we aren't helping in your hour of need, but it turns out that we in
the West don't export Democracy and Freedom, what we do is enjoy our Democracy
and Freedom at the expense of your Dictatorships and Repression._

~~~
thwarted
Is it really a zero-sum game?

~~~
ascuttlefish
Probably not, but if everyone plays like it is...

------
coderdude
Nothing like a good ol' States bashing thread.

See: The comments already fermenting here so far.

------
Herring
It's almost like there's more than one person with an opinion on foreign
policy in America!

------
Vitaly
as any other government America doesn't have friends or enemies, only
interests

